# How do you catechise?



## jenson75 (Nov 10, 2005)

I


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2005)

This thread might be useful. I tried to compile a reference list on catechisms, including Ursinus' explanation of why catechism is important. As soon as children can speak it is good to provide them with words to recite that come from or are grounded in the Scriptures (see Deuteronomy 6). Children at the earliest ages absorb the information presented to them like sponges. Filling their minds with godly wisdom -- even if they don't understand everything they are reciting -- lays the groundwork for an appreciation of what is truly important in life (WSC #1). It also promotes by the question and answer method godly interaction between parent and child and direct involvement by children with the word of God.

There are more resources here including a booklet on how to catechize.

Catechism, I think, goes hand-in-hand with family worship. It involves the head of household explaining the basic principles of true religion from the Scriptures and in the context of why it is important to draw near to God. The Directory for Family Worship put its this way:



> II. The ordinary duties comprehended under the exercise of piety which should be in families, when they are convened to that effect, are these: First, Prayer and praises performed with a special reference, as well to the publick condition of the kirk of God and this kingdom, as to the present case of the family, and every member thereof. Next, Reading of the scriptures, with catechising in a plain way, that the understandings of the simpler may be the better enabled to profit under the publick ordinances, and they made more capable to understand the scriptures when they are read; together with godly conferences tending to the edification of all the members in the most holy faith: as also, admonition and rebuke, upon just reasons, from those who have authority in the family.
> 
> III. As the charge and office of interpreting the holy scriptures is a part of the ministerial calling, which none (however otherwise qualified) should take upon him in any place, but he that is duly called thereunto by God and his kirk; so in every family where there is any that can read, the holy scriptures should be read ordinarily to the family; and it is commendable, that thereafter they confer, and by way of conference make some good use of what hath been read and heard. As, for example, if any sin be reproved in the word read, use may be made thereof to make all the family circumspect and watchful against the same; or if any judgment be threatened, or mentioned to have been inflicted, in that portion of scripture which is read, use may be made to make all the family fear lest the same or a worse judgment befall them, unless they beware of the sin that procured it: and, finally, if any duty be required, or comfort held forth in a promise, use may be made to stir up themselves to employ Christ for strength to enable them for doing the commanded duty, and to apply the offered comfort. In all which the master of the family is to have the chief hand; and any member of the family may propone a question or doubt for resolution.


----------



## ANT (Nov 10, 2005)

Andrew - Thanks for the link for more resources @ Great Commission Publications. I just ordered a ton of books and booklets.

Let the catechizing commence!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 10, 2005)

http://public.csusm.edu/guests/rsclark/memcat.htm

rsc


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Nov 10, 2005)

I used this CD for Questions 1-20 of the WSC. It made me feel a little silly, but it TOTALLY worked - I had them down in less than a week!

http://www.psalms4u.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=YM130&Category_Code=ehc

[Edited on 11-10-2005 by MissSolaFide]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> Andrew - Thanks for the link for more resources @ Great Commission Publications. I just ordered a ton of books and booklets.
> 
> Let the catechizing commence!



Cool!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MissSolaFide_
> I used this CD for Questions 1-20 of the WSC. It made me feel a little silly, but it TOTALLY worked - I had them down in less than a week!
> 
> http://www.psalms4u.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=YM130&Category_Code=ehc
> ...



The McCrackens are very talented!


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 10, 2005)

Vic Lockman also has some helpful resources for catechising little ones.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 10, 2005)

http://www.reformedmusic.com/
Samples

For Order

I have all four catechism cd's. They are absolutely wonderful. My wife and I are working through them (no kids yet...) 

Holly Dutton, the singer, used to go to our church and started this project for her kids.


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Nov 10, 2005)

Andrew said:

"The McCrackens are very talented!"

I've been hoping they'll make more CDs!

[Edited on 11-10-2005 by MissSolaFide]


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> http://www.reformedmusic.com/
> Samples
> 
> ...



Now it looks like I don't have to wait!


----------



## Presbyrino (Nov 10, 2005)

Some books that I have used are the following:


*Training Hearts Teaching Minds : By Star Meade *
Very good for younger children. This book goes through one question a week with nice and compact devotionals for each day.

*The Westminster Shorter Catechism: by G. I. Williamson *
This is a good book for preparing to teach catechism and good for older children as well.

*Rediscovering Cathecism, The Art Of Equipping Covenant Children: by Donald Van Dyken. *
Excellent book on the importance of cathecizing covenant children.


Westminster Shorter Cathecism Project
Great online resources on the Shorter Catechism


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> 
> *Rediscovering Cathecism, The Art Of Equipping Covenant Children: by Donald Van Dyken. *
> 
> Excellent book on the importance of cathecizing covenant children.



I read this book a couple years ago and loved it! VERY informative!



[Edited on 11-11-2005 by ANT]


----------



## Readhead (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm a new member here but thought I'd recommend visiting the following web page
www.christianfocus.com
They have a catechism that you can use pretty much straight away with any age of kid - kind of like a prep for the Shorter Catechism if you want to look at it that way. My first book of questions and answers by Carine Mackenzie - and if you know to ask for it (as I'm not sure it actually appears on their web site) they also do a version of the same book without the cartoon illustrations that uses the king james scripture. Joel Beeke, a Dutch Reformed pastor, uses the KJ version of that catechism in his church and a member of his congregation, Diana Kleyn, has written a teacher's guide to accompany it. I've used both. The Teacher's guide is a wonderful tool - for each of the questions it suggests several bible stories to use and also gives questions and discussion points and practical illustrations to use. Christian Focus also in conjunction with Mr Beeke has produced a catechism book for older children called The Truth of God's word - there is also a Teacher's manual with that. One other book I'd recommend that isn't really a catechism but is very similar in its style and approach is a book by Philip Ross, My first book of Bible Prayers. It really is a book that you need to look at before you can get the full idea of what a really good book it is.
For us older believers they have got a new study book out that I am looking forward to using: The Westminster Confession of Faith Study Book 
A Study Guide for Churches by Joey Pipa. It may not be necessary for most people on here but it attempts to address a lack of knowledge in the pew of the core confessions. I believe it has other confessions such as The Heidleberg and others included at the back of the book as well as The Shorter catechism.
Thanks for reading my rather long post - didn't intend to go on as long as I did.
Readhead


----------

